

Scientist suing website for whistle-blowers - jostmey
http://news.sciencemag.org/scientific-community/2014/10/researcher-files-lawsuit-over-anonymous-pubpeer-comments

======
jostmey
FYI, here is a link to a list of the scientist's manuscripts and comments
posted about his work.

    
    
      https://pubpeer.com/search?q=sarkar&sessionid=D22576A13D18340AA731&adv=true

